# 3.5 old RiR chick



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Male or female?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Normally I'd say too young but I'm going with boy. I don't know if I've ever seen one with a comb that big so young. 

Now watch the little [email protected] will be a girl.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Too young for me to guess, I've had young pullets with a forward comb pretty early.


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay thanks . It crows in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then you already knew it was a boy?


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

It was at my boyfriend's house. Now I'm staying the night at his place.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that makes sense. I think. You sound like me, got this thought running through your head and end up only saying part of what you're thinking.


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay. It didn't crow. So it's a girl. It has me... Leaving me guessing... I heard some girls try to crow like a boy. In fact I had a bantam girl try to crow . But she makes eggs too . I can update in 4 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Do you give up for a while? 

I had one that crowed even with a bunch of roosters in residence.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, the chicken gods move in mysterious ways. And there are reasons why. I have a pullet broiler hen name Lady who has started crowing, and I have plenty of roos.


----------

